# Preseed



## huddy (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

I have moved this to a board where you are likely to get more response.


----------



## huddy (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanx


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey huddy

My DH and I use preseed as (TMI Warning) we both get a little dry.

Just be warned its very runny.

Nat xx


----------



## huddy (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanx for info. My DH and I are going to try it out. Been TTC for 2 years but with no luck. I've heard good
things about this product so hears hoping for the best? X


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you both.  

xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I got pg using this in 2009.  It is runny and I only use less than half the suggested dose

strawbs xx


----------



## Calmbaby (Aug 19, 2011)

I have just bought some for this month. How are oyu guys getting on using it? I hope it works.

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

I've tried conceive plus this month but considering buying preseed to try next month.
conceive plus was very good think its cheaper than preseed too?

xxx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

What Is preseed? I've heard of it and people talking about it but don't actually know what it is? xxx


----------

